# اجمل ما كتب نزار قباني - أشتقت إليك فعلمني ألا أشتاق



## The Dragon Christian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اجمل قصائد نزار قباني*​*أشتقت إليك فعلمني ألا أشتاق ..علمني كيف يموت الحب وتنتحر الأشواق*​​*إن كنت حبيبتي ساعديني كي أرحل عنك*
*أو كنت طبيبتي ساعديني كي أشفى منك*​​
*لو أني أعرف أن الحب خطير جداً ما أحببت*
*لو أني أعرف أن البحر عميق جداً ما أبحرت*
*لو أني أعرف خاتمتي ما كنت بدأت*​​
*أشتقت إليك فعلميني ألا أشتاق*
*علميني كيف أقص جذور هواك من الأعماق*
*علميني كيف تموت الدمعة في الأحداق*
*علميني كيف يموت الحب وتنتحر الأشواق*​​*إن كنتي نبياً خلصني من هذا السحر*
*حبك كالكفر فطهرني من هذا الكفر*
*إن كنتي أعز عليك فخذي بيديَّ*
*فأنا عاشق من رأسي حتى قدمي*
*لو أني أعرف ان الحب خطير جداً*​*ما أحببت*​*لو أني أعرف خاتمتي ما كنت بدأت*​..
.
*ياكل الحاضر والماضي*
*ياعمر العمر*
*هل تسمع صوتي القادم من أعماق البحر*
*الموج الأزرق في عينيك يناديني نحو الأعمق*
*وأنا ماعندي تجربة في الحب*
*ولاعندي زورق*​..
.
*أني أتنفس تحت الماء*​*أني أغرق*​*أغرق*​*أغرق*​​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بصوت عبد الحليم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL-2ip7kItQ


----------



## ponponayah (18 سبتمبر 2012)

قصيدة تجنن بجد
ميرسى جداااا ليك​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

اشتقت اليك فعلمينى ان لا اشتاق 
علمينى كيف اقص جذور هواك من الاعماق 
علمينى كيف تموت الدمعة فى الاحداق 
علمينى كيف يموت الحب وتنتحر الاشواق 

فيه اروع من كده كلمات ؟ ولا اروع من كده صوت لعبد الحليم ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد رووووووووعة  كلمات الاغنية دى 
ميرسى ليك جدا احيك على زوقك العالى ​


----------



## zezza (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رسالة من تحت الماء 
رغم جمال الكلمات بس اللى يقراها يقول استحالة تتلحن بس عبقرية الموجى خلت المسيحيل حقيقة 
كلمات رائعة و لحن تحفة و صوت حليم حاجة تانية خالص :blush2:


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> *أشتقت إليك فعلميني ألا أشتاق*
> *علميني كيف أقص جذور هواك من الأعماق*
> *علميني كيف تموت الدمعة في الأحداق*
> *علميني كيف يموت الحب وتنتحر الأشواق*​
> ...



قصيدة جميلة يا دراجون
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## ROWIS (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا احب اشعاره السياسية
*


----------

